# [EBUILD] kadu-0.5.0_pre2006-06-02-r0 (modularny)

## OBenY

W tym wątku mam przyjemność zaprezentować Wam ebuild do Kadu, ktory różni się tym, od tego który jest w portage:

- jest modularny - niczym Xorg albo KDE, kazdy modul jest wydzielony do osobnej paczki,

- ilością obsługiwanych modulów,

- dodatkowymi funkcjonalnościami,

- poprawkami błędów, usprawnieniami, optymalizacjami,

- dodatkowymi zestawami ikon i poprawkami w nich,

- szeregiem niewidocznych usprawnień i poprawek.

Opis flag USE paczki głównej:

alsa - Obsługa dźwięku przez ALSA,

arts - Obsługa dźwięku przez ARTS (serwer dźwięku dostrarczany z KDE),

debug - Opcja dla developerów albo osób chcących czynnie pomagać w rozwiązywaniu problemów (powoduje tworzenie logów z działania programu w /tmp/kadu-debug-YYYY_MM_DD:HH_MM_SS), ale zawsze kasuje wszystkie przed startem, wiec zawsze zostaje nam tylko najświeższy log,

esd - Obsługa dźwięku przez esound (serwer dźwięku GNOME),

extras - Włącza dotatkowe opcje, optymalizacje, backporty opcji, niewspierane przez Kadu Team (chwilowo nic nie robi :/),

oss - Obsługa dźwięku przez bezpośrednio /dev/dsp,

optflags - Dodatkowe flagi kompilacji, byc moze ciutke przyspieszajace,

pheaders - Przyspiesza kompilację pakietu,

ssl - Włącza moduł encryption umożliwiający korzystanie z szyfrowanej transmisji danych,

voice - Moduł do obsługi rozmów głosowych (nie działa za dobrze),

Przestroga:

Moduły są w paczkach nazywanych wg konwencji: kadu-<nazwa_modulu> Proszę zwrócić uwagę, że flaga USE - extras, powoduje nakladanie na źródła całej masy NIEoficjalnych poprawek, które mogą zmieniać działanie Kadu oraz komunikaty dodawanych przez te łatki opcji nie są tłumaczone - są po angielsku. W przypadkach, gdy jednak Kadu Was zawiedzie, pierw skontaktujcie się ze mną (czy to przez Jabbera, ICQ, GG, czy PM, ew. forum) i dopiero po przedyskutowaniu błędu podejmiemy decyzję, czy błąd jest wynikiem prac KaduTeam, czy moim  :Smile:  Wezcie pod uwagę, ze KT nie musi sie opiekować moim w ten sposób zmodyfikowanym Kadu.

UWAGA:

Po aktualizacji glownej paczki kadu albo zmianie jej flag USE, NIEZBEDNE jest przekompilowanie wszystkich modulow, gdyż inaczej będą się one zachowywać nieprzewidywalnie, o ile w ogóle działać!

Najświeższy ebuild: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/download/kadu/0.5/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060602-r0.tar.bz2

edit: 02/04/2006

Zmiany:

- nie chce mi sie tu palowac z changelogiem, wiec odsylam do strony... http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/index.php5?id=Kadu&isub=01_projects

- tu juz raczej sie nie pojawi nic changelogopodobnego...

edit: 02/04/2006

Zmiany:

- aktualizacja core,

- akutalizacja modulow,

- przywrocony workaround dla Composite (jednak nie jest tak pieknie jak mi sie wydawalo...),

- zautomatyzowane rekompilowanie modulow po aktualizacji/rekompilacji Kadu - skrypt kadu_modrebuild,

- usuniety modul Spy - generalnie juz nie dziala, a poza tym robi klopoty, wiec mowimy mu papa, mimo jego wielkiej uzytecznosci,

- wywalony theme crystal_alt.

- przeniesienie paczki na moj serwer (tak, wiem ze je przenosze troche za czesto  :Razz: )

edit: 09/03/2006

Zmiany:

- aktualizacja core,

- akutalizacja modulow,

- poprawiona paczka z themesami.

edit: 11/02/2006

Zmiany:

- dodany nowy zestaw ikon do kadu-themes: glass,

- dodany ebuild kadu-meta pozwalajacy instalowac kadu w sposob taki jak za czasow wersji 0.4, gdzie podajemy do listy USE moduly jakie chcemy miec zainstalowane i on takie instaluje, jednakze jak kiedys zmienimy liste tych USE, to nie troszczy sie on o odinstalowywanie ich, trzeba je z palca wywalic przez emerge -c.

edit: 07/02/2006

Zmiany:

- chyba sie w koncu moduly instaluja poprawnie.

edit: 06/02/2006

Zmiany:

- poprawiona paczka z ikonkami, teraz maja poprawne upranienia i sa dostepne w konfiguracji,

- przerobione instalowanie modulow, powinno byc okej,

- wywalone obejscie problemu z Composite, zdaje sie byc nieaktualne na xorg-7 oraz 6.9

- dodane kolejne moduly.

edit: 04/02/2006

Zmiany:

- wyrzucilem flage USE optflags - lepiej bedzie jak beda tylko aplikowane flagi, ktore user ma w make.conf,

- malenkie optymalizacje i poprawki,

- poprawiony spellchecker oraz osdhints_notify, teraz dzialaja,

- dodane kolejne moduly.

edit: 03/02/2006

Zmiany:

- pierwsze wydanie.

----------

## stemer

huh, 404  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Jeszcze nie wystawilem  :Razz:  Standard - pierw pisze posta, potem pakuje ebuilda  :Smile: 

Jakby ktos mogl - prosze przetestujcie moduly osdhints_notify oraz spellchecker.

Oczywiscie jeszcze nie zapaczkowalem wszytkiego co tylko sie da, ale prawie wszystkie podstawowe moduly sa + pare zewnetrznych...

----------

## Mroofka

Poraz kolejny wielkie dzieki Obeny za prace nad ebuildami Kadu jestes wielki  :Smile: 

Mam pytanie jak uruchomic spellcheckera bo po instalacji modulu nie moge go zaladowac bo go poprostu kadu nie widzi :]

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

Modul osdhints_notify juz dziala (tzn nie w tej paczce co jest w linku, ale jest naprawiony)

A ze spellcheckerem dochodzenie jest w drodze  :Smile: 

----------

## Mroofka

zawsze mnie ciekawilo czy informacje w stylu "cos nie dziala" Cie wkurzaja czy ciesza :>

Pozatym jeszcze pytanie o jakies prognozy odnosnie kadupro i spy'a kiedy mozna liczyc na to w gg 5.0 ?

Pozdrawiam i ide spac  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

"cos nie dziala" jest informacja, ze cos trzeba poprawic - ani to zle ani dobrze  :Smile: 

Kadupro nie bedzie dla 0.5 - zamiast tego bedzie powerkadu - zbior kompilowanych malych modulikow ktore beda implementowaly funkcjonalnosci dostarczeane przez kadupro oraz inne skrypty tcl.

Ze spyem, to sie wywiem, bo sam nie wiem...

EDIT: Nowa wersja zaraz bedzie na serwerze, poprawilem bledy z osdhints_notify oraz spellcheckerem teraz juz powinno byc git  :Smile: 

EDIT2: Spy w najnowszej paczce juz jest  :Smile: 

----------

## Mroofka

zaraz zobacze ...  :Smile: 

mam pyttanie bo wlasnie probowalem sobie powerkadu zainstalowac i niestety tez mi go kadu nie widzi jako modul... i co ciekawe robilem to zarowno recznie tzn kompilacja i kopiowanie plikow do kadu jak i z przerobionego ebuilda i tez kadu nie widzi... o co moze chodzic ?? Czy juz doszedles gdzie jest problem??

czy jak uruchomie juz ebuilda-powerkadu to mozna go jakos Ci podrzucic ? aha w tym miejscu jest problem bo kompilaca wymaga pliku /modules/hints/hints.h a jego w paczce powerkadu z kadu.net nie ma bo oni kaza do rozpakowac do zrodel kadu a tam oczywiscie ten plik jest.  czy jest szansa by gdzies umiescic paczke z tym dodaktowym plikiem?

Pozatym mam jeszcze jedno pytanie dlaczego pliki .so kopiujesz do usr/lib64 a nie poprostu do /user/share/kadu/modules ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

powerkadu lezy u mnie na dysku  :Smile: 

Zaczep mnie na gg, to sie podziele, poki co jest w fazie testowej  :Razz: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Moje spostrzezenia do wersji 2006-02-04:

 - kadu-spy: "! ! ! Couldn't download kadu-spy-0.0.8-2.tar.gz. Aborting.

 - kadu-themes: nie działaja ikony nuvola22, brak możliwoci wyboru crystal22 i crystal16

 - kadu-led_notify: - nie działa

 - kadu-tabs: - nie dziala

Skoro po rekompilacji Kadu konieczne jest zrekompilowanie wszystkich modułów, to czy nie dało by sie tego procesu zautomatyzowac? Chodzi o to aby kompilacja Kadu implikowała rekompilacje zainstalowanych modułów.

----------

## c2p

U mnie poza wbudowanym modułem alsa_sound, który segfaultuje przy odegraniu jakiegokolwiek dźwięku wszystko działa stabilnie, jeszcze nie sprawdzałem spy (nie może pobrać, tak jak u Lord_Raven'a), ale na razie jest ok.

Pozdrawiam,

Karol

----------

## Mroofka

co do alsy to dziwne bo u mnie dziala bez problemu

a co do innych modulow to musisz pcozekac na nowsza wersje bo w tej sa bledy... Obeny juz to wczoraj poprawil i jestem jedynym szczesliwym posiadaczem nowszych ebuildow... dzisiaj pewnie wstawi nowe ebuildy ktore dzialaja

Pozdrawiam

----------

## c2p

Ok, już wiem. To nie była wina alsa_sound tylko tego, ze wczoraj podczas "emerge -NDu world" zainstalowało się nowe alsa-lib i alsa-driver. Tak myślę ponieważ po upgradzie do starego kadu też dźwięk powodował segfaulty. Starsza wersja alsa-lib naprawiła problem.

// Edit:

Ale ze mnie mózgowiec  :Very Happy: . Pod koniec kompilacji nowych alsa-headers był komunikat by wywalić ~/.asoundrc i /etc/asound.conf, zrobiłem tak i alsa_sound działa i nowa alsa też.

Pozdrawiam,

Karol

----------

## OBenY

Jak poprawie ikonki, dodam modul dcopexport (a tam troche gimnastyki bedzie) oraz poprawie jeszcze jedna rzecz, to wystawie nowa wersje, postaram sie jutro. Poki co nie instalujcie tego co jest, bo wiecej z tym kloptow, niz pozytku  :Razz: 

----------

## joi_

OBenY: może zamiast sedowania źródeł i różnych innych sztuczek (przy których możesz mieć sporo roboty przy nowych wersjach) mógłbyś popracować na procesem budowania Kadu, tak żeby dało się budować moduły poza źródłami Kadu? dzięki temu nie tylko użytkownicy Gentoo mogliby na tym skorzystać...

poza tym czy wiesz o tym, że każdy moduł można zbudować przy pomocy "make module_nazwa_modułu", a zainstalować przy pomocy   "make install_nazwa_modułu" z katalogu modules?

ps: zmień ścieżkę do źródeł Kadu, bo snapshot leży w głównym katalogu tylko przez 1 dzień

ps2: --enable-final może zabrać kilkaset MB (zwłaszcza z --enable-pheaders i --enable-debug) na czas kompilacji, więc może z tego trzeba zrobić opcję?

----------

## OBenY

Joi, moge sprobowac, ale nie bardzo wiem jak by mialo to wygladac, bo dodawanie autotoolsow czy innego smiecia do kazdego modulu byloby przesadzone...

Dzieki za informacje, nie wiedzialem :/ (Szkoda, ze zaniedbalem changelogi z 0.5 oraz forum)

Oki poprawi sie, dzieki.

No to bedzie dzien zwloki z nowa wersja, sorka...

----------

## Mroofka

skoro obeny zostal zastraszony przez developerow kadu to ja udostepnie dzialajaca wersje kadu do czasu az zrobi to Obeny. (daj znac miszczu gdy juz dodasz swoja  :Smile:  )

http://mroofka.magma-net.pl/kadu.tar.bz2

Nalzezy wywalic katalog z kadu i poprzednimi wersjami modulow.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Polin

Blad w opisie flag.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> voice - Moduł encryption umożliwiający korzystanie z szyfrowanej transmisji danych
> 
> 

 

voice chyba nie do tego sluzy.  :Smile: 

----------

## mysiar

ja mam pytanie dlaczego osbne moduly kadu-*

kompiluja sie do katalogu  /usr/lib64/kadu/modules/ a nie do katalogu z modulami od kadu /usr/lib/kadu/modules/

moje kadu kadu-0.5.0_pre20060204 (Obeny)

nie widzi tych modułów

----------

## Mroofka

mysiar bo obeny myslal ze kazdy ma 64 bity  :Smile: 

w tym co ja wystawielm juz jest poprawione - to tez wersja obenego ale z poprawkami

Pozdrawiam

----------

## joi_

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> skoro obeny zostal zastraszony przez developerow kadu to ja udostepnie dzialajaca wersje kadu do czasu az zrobi to Obeny. (daj znac miszczu gdy juz dodasz swoja  )

 

przesadzasz  :Wink: , nikt nikogo do niczego nie zmusza, a to były tylko luźne propozycje... (z których może wyjść, że "nie da się")

----------

## OBenY

Joi, niestety nie mam pomyslu za bardzo jak moznaby zautomatyzowac kompilacje modulow zewnetrznie. Mozna do srodka wepchac autotoolsy i dorobic cos mniej wiecej takiego jak zrobil Michal w module Tabs, lecz jest to straszne rozpychanie paczek. Przydala by sie chociazby jakas wizja tego jak ma to wygladac  :Smile: 

BTW, Joi Ty jestes Gentoowiec, czy nie ?

EDIT: Dobra jest, testowac, powinno byc dobrze, na razie chyba wszystkie problemy wyeliminowane i moze nawet sie da tego uzywac  :Razz: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

co nietegens z modułami, dla przykładu:

```
>>> Install kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r3 into /var/tmp/portage/kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r3/image/

 category net-im

>>> Instaling spy module ...

/bin/install: nie można utworzyć zwykłego pliku '/var/tmp/portage/kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r3/image//usr/lib/kadu/modules/': nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

make: *** [install_spy] Błšd 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 51, Exitcode 2

!!! Install failed
```

----------

## OBenY

Znow dalem popalic, myslalem ze bedzie dobrze a tu zima :/

Obiecuje: to byla ostatnia niezdatna do uzytku wersja...

Dzis jeszcze postaram sie popelnic taka, ktora juz powinna funkcjonowac nalezycie... Sorka za klopoty i za to, ze kazda wersja byla wtopa...

----------

## n0rbi666

OBenY - używasz qt z overlaya by Nxsty ?

----------

## OBenY

Tak, a co ?

Bardzo fajny jest.

Btw, nowa wersja wydana, ponoc nawet dziala, wiec mam nadzieje, ze w koncu uda sie komus z Was to zainstalowac  :Razz: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Znow dalem popalic, myslalem ze bedzie dobrze a tu zima :/
> 
> Obiecuje: to byla ostatnia niezdatna do uzytku wersja...
> 
> Dzis jeszcze postaram sie popelnic taka, ktora juz powinna funkcjonowac nalezycie... Sorka za klopoty i za to, ze kazda wersja byla wtopa...

 

Spokojnie  :Smile:  Przeciez puki co to ma prawo nie dzialac  :Smile:  A my jestemy od tego zeby wyłapać wszelakie zonki.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 07/02/2006
> 
> - chyba sie w koncu moduly instaluja poprawnie.
> 
> 

 

Potwierdzam. Tym razem instalacja przebiegła bezbolenie.

Co do kadu-themes, to nadal nie można wybrać ikon crystal16 i crystal22 a w trakcie instalacji widze że takowe sa kopiowane. Dostępne jest jedynie crystal22_alt

----------

## n0rbi666

OBenY - bo po przejsciu na to qt, kadu dziwnie wyglada

Tu był zrzut ekranu, usunięty ze względu na połowiczne rozwiązanie problemu  :Wink:  )Last edited by n0rbi666 on Thu Feb 09, 2006 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OBenY

Co znaczy dziwnie - dla mnie wyglada normalnie, tak jak u mnie.

Oki, ikonki jeszcze pobadam, ale nie teraz, bo troche czasu mi brakuje ...

----------

## n0rbi666

no tylko 2 sprawy tutaj są nienormalne : 

- nie widać paska z ikonkami pod menu (dźwięki itp)

- jak zwijam okno od dołu - zamiast zmieniać rozmiar, ono zwija się, zakrywając wszystko po drodze (na screenie u dołu powinien być pasek z napisem  - status, i jeszcze pasek stanu kontaktu - a nie ma czegoś takiego, po zwinięciu zakryło się ...)

----------

## OBenY

n0rbi666:

A to faktycznie masz cos trefnie  :Smile: 

U mnie jest wszystko okej, dziala normalnie, pewnie, stabilnie i przewidywalnie  :Smile: 

Lord_Raven:

A aktualizowales kadu-themes ? Bo kilka osob potwierdzilo, ze w najnowszej wersji all jest okej, a pewnie masz ciagle stara wersje stad te problemy...

----------

## n0rbi666

heh, wyrzuciłem z qt flagę risky, przebudowałem kadu, sprawdzałem na kadu z portage, wywaliłem .kadu - i dalej tak samo

a na kadu 0.4.3 śmiga ok ...

na razie kompiluje to kadu, jutro przekompiluję normalne qt i kadu 0.5 - i wtedy popatrzę co i jak

jakie masz USE dla qt?

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A aktualizowales kadu-themes ? Bo kilka osob potwierdzilo, ze w najnowszej wersji all jest okej, a pewnie masz ciagle stara wersje stad te problemy...

 

Jestem pewien ze mialem aktualna wersje. Po twoim pocie zrobilem "emerge -C kadu-themes" a nastepnie ponownie je zainstalowalem. Teraz wszystko smiga bez problemow.

----------

## OBenY

Ha, czyzby na razie wszystko dzialalo ? No to fajnie  :Razz: 

To mozna sie wziac w koncu za PowerKadu, o ile czas pozwoli :/

----------

## n0rbi666

Grupy !! to grupy są winowajcą !

Sprawdzałem qt3.3.5+kadu0.4.3 - ok

qt3.3.5+kadu0.5 - kopie się

qt3.3.4-r8+kadu0.5 - kopie się

qt3.3.5 + kadu0.5 bez grup - jest ok

ktoś się orientuje, czy to bug w kadu 0.5 ? może ktoś sprawdzi ?

----------

## OBenY

Cos sie u Ciebie musi walic, bo u mnie grupy chodza elegancko...

----------

## n0rbi666

A ile masz grup ? może za dużo grup powoduje takie krzaki ?

----------

## Piecia

U mnie moduły i kadu poprawnie się kompilują. Jedyne co przy starcie dół kadu jest domyślnie zwinięty, ale czy to ogólnie wina kadu 0.5?

----------

## n0rbi666

O, widzę mojego ava w tle  :Cool: 

A co do zwinięcia - spróbuj w konfiguracji wyłączyć pokazywanie zakładek grup (w wygląd - powinno być, jak nie - zmień poziom zaawansowania na ekspert)

Jak będzie już wyglądać ok - to nie jesteś sam, mam to samo  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Mi tez sie zwija, pewne wina Kadu...

----------

## OBenY

Pragne zakomunikowac, iz nowa wersja ujrzala swiatlo dzienne...

Zmiany do poczytania na poczatku watku...

----------

## Bako

super sa te nowe ikonki  :Smile: 

ps. OBenY swietna robote robisz  :Exclamation: 

----------

## vutives

jak to odmaskowac? dodalem do package.keywords 

```
net-im/kadu-meta-0.5.0_pre20060206  ~x86
```

 i nic...

----------

## Polin

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> jak to odmaskowac? dodalem do package.keywords 
> 
> ```
> net-im/kadu-meta-0.5.0_pre20060206  ~x86
> ```
> ...

 

Odmaskuj w /etc/portage/package.unmask.

Kadu 0.5.x sa ciagle hardmasked.

```

cat /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask |grep kadu

=net-im/kadu-0.5*

```

----------

## maniek142

mam porblem pakiety nie chcą się kompilować 

zrobilem wszystko według instrukcji na stronie:

http://kadu.net/wiki/index.php/Pobierz:Gentoo

i nic  :Shocked:  - nie krzyczeć dopiero zaczynam przygode z linuksem a zwłaszcza gentoo...

utworzyłem plik etc/portage/packages.use w którym to sie zapisuje pakiety do kompilacji

katalogiem gdzie skopiowałem pakiety do kompilacji jest /usr/src/ebuild (podany w pliku /etc/make.conf)

później robie emerge kadu instaluje sie normalnie ale jak już zakończy to modulow podanych w 

/etc/portage/packages.use jak nie było tak i nie ma...

----------

## vutives

Dodalem do packages.unmask taka linijke

```
net-im/kadu-0.5*
```

i nic

```
net-im/kadu-0.5* ~x86
```

 tez nic. Po wstawieniu "=" przed nimi to samo. Po emerge -pv kadu-meta dostaje taki wynik

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv kadu-meta

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "kadu-meta" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-im/kadu-meta-0.5.0_pre20060206 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

 Co mam zrobic?

----------

## Piecia

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Co mam zrobic?

 

man portage

```

package.keywords

net-im/kadu ~x86
```

+inne pakiety

```

package.unmask

>=net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060203

```

i wsio

----------

## vutives

Przy emerge kadu dostaje takie cos:

```
>>> Precompiling headers ...

make -C kadu kadu-headers.h.gch

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060211/work/kadu/kadu'

generating dependency file for kadu-headers.h

i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060211/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060211/work/kadu/kadu'

compiling headers

i386-pc-linux-gnu-g++: compilation of header file requested

make[1]: *** [kadu-headers.h.gch] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060211/work/kadu/kadu'

make: *** [kadu-headers] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060211 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Co robic?

----------

## pwe

 *Pablord wrote:*   

> Przy emerge kadu dostaje takie cos:
> 
> ```
> >>> Precompiling headers ...
> 
> ...

 

nie wina kadu ale systemu, poszukaj na forum ogolnym ludzie jakos sobie radza. ale nie wszyscy?

ps

masz ~amd64?? pytam bo glownie takie osoby maja ten blad

----------

## vutives

Nie, mam x86.

EDIT: Szukalem na forum i nic. Help, please...

----------

## pwe

wpisz to w wyszukiwarke forumowa

```
Called dyn_compile 
```

----------

## rampage7

od razu mówię - przeleciałem tylko wzrokiem ten wątek, ale chyba nikt nie pisał

Trochę denerwujący jest fakt, że główny ebuild ma dokładnie taką samą nazwę i wersję jak ten w oryginalnym portage - efekt jest taki, że emerge chce instalować ebuild nie z overlay tylko ze standardowego drzewa.

Da się to jakoś zamaskować? Bo ja za bardzo nie widze na to sposobu poza usunięciem ebuildu z normalnego drzewka. Pomysły mile widziane  :Smile: 

----------

## Polin

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trochę denerwujący jest fakt, że główny ebuild ma dokładnie taką samą nazwę i wersję jak ten w oryginalnym portage - efekt jest taki, że emerge chce instalować ebuild nie z overlay tylko ze standardowego drzewa.
> 
> Da się to jakoś zamaskować? Bo ja za bardzo nie widze na to sposobu poza usunięciem ebuildu z normalnego drzewka. Pomysły mile widziane 

 

Mozesz zamaskowac galaz kadu z oficjalnego drzewa - nie bedzie syncowane.

Przepis jak to zrobic znajdziesz na forum.  :Smile: 

----------

## rampage7

ponadto kadu-themes ma problem ze ściągnieciem kadu-theme-glass.tar.gz ponieważ na serwerze jest tylko kadu-theme-glass_16.tar.gz albo odpowiednik 22px. Zmodyfikowałem sobie ebuild tak że mi pobiera i instaluje tylko wersję 16px, ale musiałbyś to poprawić w oficjalnej paczce  :Smile: 

 *Polin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozesz zamaskowac galaz kadu z oficjalnego drzewa - nie bedzie syncowane.
> 
> Przepis jak to zrobic znajdziesz na forum. 

 

hehe - a na to by nie syncować tej gałęzi to w sumie nie wpadłem - dobra myśl  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OBenY

Sorka troche zaspalem z aktualizacjami  :Razz:  Poprawie sie na dniach...

----------

## Polin

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Sorka troche zaspalem z aktualizacjami  Poprawie sie na dniach...

 

A jest jakis szansik, ze w 0.5.x pojawi sie userbox_sort, czy to za duzo roboty z przenoszeniem?  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Mam takie urwanie glowy, ze na forum nawet nie zagladam, pisac tez czasu nic nie mam :/ Sorka, teraz wlasnie siedze nad aktualizacja ebuilda, wiem ze troche pozno i pewnie chcecie mnie za to powiesic, ale naprawde nie wiem za co sie brac.

Polin: Userbox_sort kiedys chcialem nawet pisac w postaci takiej jak jest w mantisie tylko nie mam czasu na to... Niestety nie bedzie userbox sorta na 0.5, chyba, ze ktos dozna olsnienia i zachce mu sie napisac ...

----------

## OBenY

Wydane, mam nadzieje, ze dziala... W razie czego krzyczcie  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Wydane, mam nadzieje, ze dziala... W razie czego krzyczcie 

 

zapomniałes podlinkować na forum  :Wink: 

już ściągnąłem i czeka w kolejce na upgrade

dam znać, czy wystąpiły jakieś problemy

----------

## n0rbi666

Skompilowało się ładnie, wszystko jak na razie działa bez zarzutu  :Smile: 

to teraz do testów gcc4-1 przystąp  :Smile: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Chyba cos nietegens z Compositem. Nie wiem czy to stary problem, gdyz wczesniej tego cuda nie testowalem. Otorz mam aktualnie na stanie Xfce4 z CVS (na wersji z portage rowniez ten zonk sie pojawia) oraz najnowszego modularnego Xorga. Przy wlaczeniu Composite przy probie odczytania nadchodzacej nowej wiadomosci pojawia sie czarny ekran z kolorowymi kropeczkami i trzeba komputer potraktowac twardym resetem. Problem zlokalizowalem zarowno na najnowszej wersji Kadu, jak i poprzedniej.

Z tego co zauwazylem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-431615-start-100.html?sid=820585392eb91836342d372f657f469a nie jest to tylko moj problem

----------

## arsen

a nie masz ty przypadkiem jakiejś karty ati?

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *arsen wrote:*   

> a nie masz ty przypadkiem jakiejś karty ati?

 

Nie nie. nVidia GeForce 2 MX 400 lub 440. Jak to mozna dokladnie ustalic?   :Embarassed:  Oczywiscie na najnowszych sterach 1.0.8178

----------

## arsen

można sprawdzić, ale nie ma to akurat znaczenia czy 400 czy 440, ale jak chcesz wiedzieć to:

```

emerge pciutils

lspci | grep VGA

```

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *arsen wrote:*   

> można sprawdzić, ale nie ma to akurat znaczenia czy 400 czy 440, ale jak chcesz wiedzieć to:

 

GeForce2 MX/MX 400

czy moze to byc wina sterownikow?

----------

## arsen

Jak zauważyłeś sporo osób ma podobny problem, ciężko wskazać jednoznacznie winowajcę.

----------

## OBenY

Z composite sa jaja i beda jeszcze dlugo :/

Pytanie - jakie masz iksy?

Tak chcialem podlinkowac na forum, tylko mi siec przestala dzialac  :Razz: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Z composite sa jaja i beda jeszcze dlugo :/
> 
> Pytanie - jakie masz iksy?

 

jak juz mowilem:

xorg-x11 7.0-r1

xfce4 z CVS

----------

## OBenY

A to wszystko powinno byc okej, ale jak juz mowilem, composite jest nieprzewidywalne...

Sorka, ze nie dopatrzylem sie tego, ale troche zajechany jestem po koncercie  :Razz: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Jest szansa ze modul xmms się pojawi w kadu-svn?

----------

## OBenY

Jasne, dobrze ze sie upomniales  :Smile:  Bo tak pewnie bym sobie nie przypomnial  :Razz: 

----------

## Belliash

A jest szansa ze pojawi sie dodatek do bmp?

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Jasne, dobrze ze sie upomniales  Bo tak pewnie bym sobie nie przypomnial 

 

To zyczenia też można składać? :Smile:  To ja bym chciał jeszcze zestaw ikon co sie pokazywały przy CTRL+E(choć wiem ze to z tcl_scripting)

----------

## pwe

pytanko: czy jest taka możliwość by Kadu nie pojawiało sie w pasku zadan jak jest otwarte? chodzi mi o liste osób, żeby TYLKO w trayu była niezależnie czy ja widze czy nie  ?

----------

## KaszeL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

Mam jedno pytanko. Zainstalowalem najnowsza dostepna wersje, ale mam problem z obsluga skorek QT. Otoz kadu nie widzi zainstalowanych w systemie sktorek z pakietu kdeartwork-meta. Niestety problem ten dotyczyl obu wersji dostepnych standardowo w portage, oraz tego ebuild'a. Co sklania mnie to przekonania, ze nie jest to wina samego kadu, tylko czegos glebiej w systemie. Niemniej to chyba najlepsze miejsce zeby o to zapytac. Czy ktos ma moze sugestie w tej sprawie? Oto moje emerge --info na wszelki wypadek.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre6-r4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib64/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/data/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/data/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/usr/data/temp"

PORTDIR="/usr/data/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/data/overlay/gnome-experimental /usr/data/overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X acpi alsa bonobo cdr cups dri dvd gnome gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal imap ithreads kde ldap lm_sensors mp3 nls nptl opengl png pthreads python qt spell ssl tcpd tetex xv elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_ati"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

BTW: Kadu zainstalowane z takimi flagami:

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060309  USE="alsa extras ssl -arts -debug -esd -oss -pheaders -voice" 0 kB [2]

```

----------

## Gabrys

można sobie w ustawieniach okienka w KDE ustawić, żeby nie okienko było nieobecne na pasku zadań.

----------

## Mroofka

Obeny a moze bys tak automatyczny podzial wiadomosci dluzszych niz 2000 znakow dodal w najnowszym wydaniu??

A wlasnie kiedy najnowsze wydanie ;>

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kfiaciarka

Split był w tclu napisany i będzie chyba ciężko. A OBenY nie ma czasu na kadu:(

----------

## OBenY

Bump, nowa wersja dostepna...

Wiem, ze troche ja zaniedbalem, ale czasu za bardzo nie mam...

Ebuild znow zmienil miejsce zamieszkania, teraz sobie zyje na moim serwerku pod adresem: http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/index.php5?id=Kadu&isub=01_projects

----------

## Polin

1. Problem z kompilacja net-im/kadu-led_notify-0.8

```

led_notify/led_notify.h:32:35: modules/notify/notify.h: No such file or directory

In file included from led_notify/led_notify.cpp:21:

led_notify/led_notify.h:35: error: expected class-name before '{' token

led_notify/led_notify.cpp: In constructor `LedNotify::LedNotify(QObject*, const char*)':

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:50: error: class `LedNotify' does not have any field named `Notifier'

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:67: error: `notify' was not declared in this scope

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:69: error: no matching function for call to `QTimer::QTimer(LedNotify* const)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h:76: note: candidates are: QTimer::QTimer(const QTimer&)

/usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h:50: note:                 QTimer::QTimer(QObject*, const char*)

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:70: error: `connect' was not declared in this scope

led_notify/led_notify.cpp: In destructor `LedNotify::~LedNotify()':

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:75: error: `disconnect' was not declared in this scope

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:76: error: `notify' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [led_notify/led_notify.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-led_notify-0.8/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_led_notify] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-led_notify-0.8 failed.

```

2. Cos nie tak robie z modrebuild?

```

polin ~ # kadu_modrebuild

Rebuilding following Kadu modules:  kadu-autoaway kadu-autoresponder kadu-default_sms kadu-iwait4u kadu-led_notify kadu-miastoplusa_sms kadu-window_notify

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy " kadu-autoaway kadu-autoresponder kadu-default_sms kadu-iwait4u kadu-led_notify kadu-miastoplusa_sms kadu-window_notify".

```

EDIT:

To chyba dlatego, ze zamaskowalem niekompilujacy sie led_notify. A ebuilda dla poprzedniej wersji nie mam.  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

w led_notify sie jakis bugas pojawil, olej go narazie, bedzie dobrze za pare dni  :Razz: 

----------

## Polin

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> w led_notify sie jakis bugas pojawil, olej go narazie, bedzie dobrze za pare dni 

 

Ok, nie ma problemu, bo poprzedni led_notify dziala dobrze i bez rekompilacji.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bako

u mnie wyskakuje taki blad:

```
make  all-am

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/k adu'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -I/usr/qt/3/include  -I../l ibgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 - march=athlon-tbird -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -s  -Wl,-O1,--sort-common -s -o kadu  -rdynamic  f inal.cpp   ../libgadu/lib/libgadu.a -lpthread -lpng -lqt-mt -L/usr/qt/3/lib

about.cpp: In constructor 'About::About(QWidget*, const char*)':

about.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct QLayout'

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:52: error: forward declaration of 'struct QLayout'

about.cpp:41: error: incomplete type 'QLayout' used in nested name specifier

emoticons.cpp: In member function 'int EmotsWalker::checkEmotOccurrence(const QC har&)':

emoticons.cpp:904: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expre ssions

make[3]: *** [kadu] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/ka du'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/ka du'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 929:   Called src_compile

  kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402.ebuild, line 115:   Called die

!!! make failed !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

oraz

```

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-powerkadu-20060322/work/build/ modules'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-powerkadu-20060322/work/build /modules'

compiling file powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp: In member function 'void PowerKadu::showPkMsg(Chat*, QS tring)':

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:233: error: 'ChatColors' was not declared in this scope

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:233: error: expected `;' before 'chatColors'

powerkadu/powerkadu.cpp:234: error: 'chatColors' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [powerkadu/powerkadu.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-powerkadu-20060322/work/build/ modules'

make: *** [module_powerkadu] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-powerkadu-20060322 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 929:   Called src_compile

  kadu-powerkadu-20060322.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

gcc 4.1.0 ale na 3.4.5 jest to samo

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -s"
```

----------

## rampage7

u mnie też coś z tym 'struct QLayout'

```

ake[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/kadu'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -I/usr/qt/3/include  -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -O2 -march=k8 -msse3 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer -pipe -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -s  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-s -o kadu  -rdynamic  final.cpp   ../libgadu/lib/libgadu.a -lpthread -lpng -lqt-mt -L/usr/qt/3/lib

about.cpp: In constructor ‘About::About(QWidget*, const char*)’:

about.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type ‘struct QLayout’

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:52: error: forward declaration of ‘struct QLayout’

about.cpp:41: error: incomplete type ‘QLayout’ used in nested name specifier

emoticons.cpp: In member function ‘int EmotsWalker::checkEmotOccurrence(const QChar&)’:

emoticons.cpp:904: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions

make[3]: *** [kadu] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/kadu'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1532:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 929:   Called src_compile

  kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402.ebuild, line 115:   Called die

!!! make failed !

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## n0rbi666

A którego qt używacie ? może to z overlay-a by Nxsty ? :>

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja mam ten sam błąd co Bako na gcc-3.4.5 i qt stabilnym z portage bez paczów:/ poprzednia  wersja kompilowała sie bez problemów :Smile: Last edited by kfiaciarka on Mon Apr 10, 2006 7:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rampage7

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> A którego qt używacie ? może to z overlay-a by Nxsty ? :>

 

3.3.6 z portage. Cały system z ~amd64, aktualizowany dzisiaj.

----------

## OBenY

Hm przyjrze sie dokladniej po srodzie...

Btw - gcc-3.3.6 jest niewspierane, wiec generalnie polecam upgrade, ono kulawe jest  :Smile:  szczegolnie dla amd64

----------

## rampage7

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hm przyjrze sie dokladniej po srodzie...
> 
> Btw - gcc-3.3.6 jest niewspierane, wiec generalnie polecam upgrade, ono kulawe jest  szczegolnie dla amd64

 

jeśli Ci o mój post chodziło to ja mówiłem nie o gcc, ale qt  :Smile: 

gcc mam w wersji 4.0.2

----------

## kfiaciarka

Takie same błedy pojawiają się podczas instalacji źródeł więc to wina kadu Team:) Co nie Obeny?  :Cool: 

----------

## joi_

jak się robi ebuilda dla niekompilującego się snapshota, to się tak ma  :Wink: 

http://www.kadu.net/~joi/snapshot-test/?date=20060402

----------

## Belliash

ejj no co Ty za lipe odstawiasz?

Przeciez Spy slicznie dziala. Niepotrzebnie sie go czepiasz.

Jak Ci nie dziala to Twoj problem => innym dziala, dodaj spowrotem ebuilda  :Smile: 

----------

## gotrek

Faktycznie ebuild sie nie kompiluje;) kiedy mozemy sie dzialajacego spodziewac?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## IdefiX666

Qrcze... zdaje sobie sprawe, ze pytanie jest glupie, ale szczeze powiedziawszy, to dopiero zainstalowalem gentoo, i jestem totalnym n00bem

Probowalem szukac, ale sie nie udalo...

Moglibyscie mi powiedziec (albo gdzies odeslac) jak zainstalowac to kadu?

chodzi mi o to, jak instalowac pakiety z rozszezeniem .ebuild

probowalem emerge costam.ebuild, ale nie udzie

Sory za glupie pytanie

Z gory wielkie dzieki za pomoc

----------

## KeyBi

 *IdefiX666 wrote:*   

> Qrcze... zdaje sobie sprawe, ze pytanie jest glupie, ale szczeze powiedziawszy, to dopiero zainstalowalem gentoo, i jestem totalnym n00bem
> 
> Probowalem szukac, ale sie nie udalo...
> 
> Moglibyscie mi powiedziec (albo gdzies odeslac)[/list] jak zainstalowac to kadu?
> ...

 

EDIT

Chyba źle zrozumiałem problem ... na szczęście  :Smile: 

Dodawanie nieoficjalnych ebuildów

----------

## Yatmai

Jemu chyba chodziło nie o kadu z portage'a, a z tego tutaj ebuilda  :Wink: 

Bij mnie laciem, ale nie pamiętam gdzie był manual do tego. Generalnie o co biega, pobierasz paczkę, która jest na początku tematu i rozpakowujesz powiedzmy do /usr/local/portage , a do /etc/make.conf dodajesz linijkę PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" i masz dodane ebuildy do drzewa portage  :Wink: 

Odnośnie dalszej zabawy odsyłam do manuala podanego powyżej  :Wink: 

----------

## RushPL

Mi takze Spy slicznie dziala, a poki nie skanuje sie calej listy, a jedynie kilka osob to nie ma zadnych problemow! Obeny prosze uwolnij szpiega.  :Smile:  Uwaga, teraz zabrzmi groznie: "Bo nie zemerge'uje nowej wersji."  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IdefiX666

Dzieki wielkie za pomoc  :Smile: 

jeszcze jedno pytanko... plik jest zamaskowany przez "package.mask"

stworzylem plik portage.unmask w /etc/portage i dodalem "=net-im/kadu/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402"

i dalej nie idzie... co robie zle?

----------

## OBenY

E no u mnie sie kompiluje, dziala i jest git  :Razz:  Kazdy nowszy niz 20060403 ma to do siebie, ze sie pieknie kompiluje, tylko sie uruchomic nie chce...

----------

## Yatmai

 *IdefiX666 wrote:*   

> dodalem "=net-im/kadu/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402"

 

Powinno być =net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402 :] Tu chodzi o kategorie, a nie ścieżkę dostępu...

@OBenY mnie też szpieg działa, choć wcześniej skanowałem ok 70% listy, obecnie chyba 6 osób, ale daje rade i również prosiłbym o przywrócenie  :Smile: 

----------

## IdefiX666

THX  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Bump, pare poprawek, dodatkow, nadal ten snapshot, bo nowszy nie raczy sie mi uruchomic, nie wiem co jest tego przyczyna - ale pewnie mam cos skopane w systemie. Bardzo bylbym wdzieczny jakby ktos wzial zaciagnal zrodla najnowszego snapa z kadu.net skompilowal gdzies, ale nie instalowal w systemie i powiedzial, czy w ogole sie u niego uruchamia, bo jak nie, to wszystko dobrze i nic nie zmieniamy  :Razz:  A jak jednak sie odpali, to zaczne sie martwic tym co jest u mnie zle...

Release wazny dla tych co sie tak napalili na splita - modul dzielacy wiadomosci na kawalki, wlaczany jest odrazu jak zaladujemy powerkadu - nie ma zadnej konfiguracji.

----------

## n0rbi666

OBenY - ja próbowałem snapshota chyba z 10.04 (zmiana tylko w nazwie pliku ebuilda i emerge) - kadu się nie odpaliło, za to system strasznie zmuliło  :Wink: 

nowy relase - zaraz będę testował  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Wlasnie o to mi chodzilo, zamula system wywala jakies kosmiczne bledy przy starcie. Dlatego ebuild jest oparty o 20060415, jak ktos mi pomoze rozwiazac problem, ustali czego to przyczyna i jak to naprawic, to bedzie na nowszym snapie...

Dzieki Norbi!

----------

## akub

jak juz ktos napisal modul spy po dlugiej przerwie znowu dziala, wiec jesli to mozliwe to milo by bylo jakby wroci do ebuildu

pozdrawiam, jakub

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja od błędów nie dotrwałem - ledwo mi się udało skillować kadu-bin  :Wink: 

a co do ebuilda - dalej wyskakuje ten sam, stary błąd   :Sad:  

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I..   -I/usr/qt/3/include  -I../libgadu/lib  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT   -fno-exceptions -pipe -Wall -march=athlon-xp -O2 -ftree-vectorize -ffast-math -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS -ftracer -ffast-math -fomit-frame-pointer -s -ftracer -ffast-math -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -s -s  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-O1,--sort-common -o kadu  -rdynamic  final.cpp   ../libgadu/lib/libgadu.a -lpthread -lpng -lqt-mt -L/usr/qt/3/lib 

about.cpp: In constructor 'About::About(QWidget*, const char*)':

about.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type 'struct QLayout'

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:52: error: forward declaration of 'struct QLayout'

about.cpp:41: error: incomplete type 'QLayout' used in nested name specifier

emoticons.cpp: In member function 'int EmotsWalker::checkEmotOccurrence(const QChar&)':

emoticons.cpp:904: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions

make[3]: *** [kadu] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/kadu'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

Może to wina qt 3.3.6 ?

----------

## OBenY

Dajcie info, gdzie ten nowy dzialajacy spy, bo znalezc nie moge :>

Co do kompilowania sie na qt-3.3.6, to nie to ani takze wina tego, ze ktos uzywa qt by nxsty, po prostu cos brzydko jest w kodzie...

Norbi mozesz podselac emerge --info oraz emerge kadu -pv ?

----------

## Yatmai

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Dajcie info, gdzie ten nowy dzialajacy spy, bo znalezc nie moge :>

 

Żaden nowy. Korzystam z wersji Kadu 0.4.3-r3 z Twojego repo  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Hehe, wiesz, tu sie rozchodzi o wersje 0.5, wiec 0.4.x niewiele ma z nia wspolnego :>

Ale tak na marginesie, to nowa wersja lezy na serwku...

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/download/kadu/0.5/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402-r2.tar.bz2 - paczucha

http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/index.php5?id=Kadu&isub=01_projects - changelogi itp...

----------

## gentooxic

```
generating moc/userlist-private_moc.cpp

generating moc/usergroup_moc.cpp

generating moc/userlistelement_moc.cpp

In file included from final.cpp:2:

about.cpp: In constructor `About::About(QWidget*, const char*)':

about.cpp:41: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QLayout'

/usr/qt/3/include/qwidget.h:52: error: forward declaration of `struct QLayout'

about.cpp:41: error: incomplete type `QLayout' used in nested name specifier

In file included from final.cpp:17:

emoticons.cpp: In member function `int EmotsWalker::checkEmotOccurrence(const QChar&)':

emoticons.cpp:904: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned integer expressions

make[3]: *** [kadu] Błąd 1

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402 failed.
```

Co jest?  :Smile: , już taki problem widzę, że ktoś tutja ma.

```

emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre3-r1 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.16-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/media/"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/tmi/portage"

SYNC="rsync://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-portage/"

USE="x86 X alsa apm audiofile avi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups curl dri dvd dvdr eds encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imagemagick imlib isdnlog jpeg lcms libg++ mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline sdl sqlite ssl svga tcltk tetex tiff truetype truety

pe-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xml xml2 xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_radeon"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## OBenY

Ktora wersja? i jakie flagi USE?

----------

## Yatmai

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Hehe, wiesz, tu sie rozchodzi o wersje 0.5, wiec 0.4.x niewiele ma z nia wspolnego :>
> 
> 

 

Myślałem, że można używać te same moduły w obu wersjach  :Wink: 

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale tak na marginesie, to nowa wersja lezy na serwku...
> 
> 

 

Cóż, w 0.5 jak ostatnio sprawdzałem nie ma (jeszcze ?) tcl_scripting bez którego żyć nie moge  :Very Happy:  (Chyba że znów coś przeoczyłem  :Very Happy: )

----------

## n0rbi666

Art.root - nie ma i nie będzie - autor skryptu stwierdził, że nie ma sensu przepisywać od nowa skryptu pod 0.5

----------

## Yatmai

Nie ma sensu, bo mu sie nie chce, czy nie ma sensu, bo obecny można odstosować do 0.5 ? :]

----------

## n0rbi666

Bo mu się nie chce  :Razz: 

----------

## OBenY

Wiem robie sie nudny, ale kolejna wersja wyszla na swiatlo dzienne  :Razz:  tym razem zaktualizowane core - wiec uwaga na nowe emotikony, ale jak ktos chce stare, to odpowiednia flaga USE zalatwi sprawe  :Razz: 

EDIT:

Art.root, a czego Ci tak brakuje z tcl_scripting, jak powerkadu z 0.5 ma praktycznie to co bylo w tcl  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

Dla ludzi ktorzy nie maja EPM'a:

```
#!/bin/sh

if [ `whoami` == "root" ]

then

    for MOD in `cat /var/lib/portage/world  |grep kadu | cut -d "-" -f -2 | sort`

    do

        if [ "$MOD" != "`epm -q kadu`" ]

        then

            MODULES="$MODULES $MOD"

        fi

    done

    echo "Rebuilding following Kadu modules: $MODULES"

    emerge $MODULES

else

    echo "You have to run this script as root!"

fi
```

Jest to zmodyfikowany skrypt rebuildujacy moduly do Kadu. Nie wymaga on zainstalowanego EPMa  :Wink: 

----------

## gentooxic

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ktora wersja? i jakie flagi USE?

 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -pv kadu

[ebuild     U ] net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060402 [0.4.3] USE="alsa esd ssl -arts -debug -extras% -optflags% -oss -pheaders% -voice" 0 kB [1] 

```

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

----------

## OBenY

Sciagnij najnowsza wersje - z dzis  :Smile:  Powinno byc gut... Aha i przygotuj sie na wiele przyjemnych niespodzianek po przesiadce z 0.4 na 0.5  :Smile: 

----------

## gentooxic

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Sciagnij najnowsza wersje - z dzis  Powinno byc gut... Aha i przygotuj sie na wiele przyjemnych niespodzianek po przesiadce z 0.4 na 0.5 

 

Dzięki, zaraz ściągne najnowszą wersję  :Wink: 

----------

## gentooxic

Zainstalowane. Działa ale co do tych przyjemnych niespodzianek to... historia rozmów coś się zepsuła tj. nie ma historii rozmów z kadu 0.4.*

----------

## Bako

no i teraz dziala pieknie  :Smile:  - kadu z 17.04

----------

## Yatmai

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Art.root, a czego Ci tak brakuje z tcl_scripting, jak powerkadu z 0.5 ma praktycznie to co bylo w tcl 

 

Przyzwyczaiłem się zmieniać opis z poziomu okna rozmowy  :Very Happy:  Wogóle komendy w oknie rulez :]

----------

## emigrus

witam 

wrzucialem tego najnowszego kadu i od razu dodalem te emots_gg6 , ale jak zobaczylem te emotki tuxowe to mi ich sie odechcialo , i teraz jest problem z ich wywaleniem , nawet jak dam do package.use  net-im/kadu -emots_gg6 i przekompiluje kadu to nic nie daje , dalej sie jako pierwsze ustawiaja te tuxowe a ja chce te co byly stare standardowe ,  nawet wzialem usunalem z  /usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/default ten pierwszy katalog "1" gdzie sa tam te wszystkie tuxowe i zostawilem "2" i "3" ale to malo co dalo bo teraz w kadu jak z klawiatury wpisze jakals emotke typu  :Razz:   :Smile:  :>  powinno ladnie podmienic na emotke kolorowa  ale jej nie generuje tylko po prostu znak zostaje ale jak wybiore myszka jakal emotke z tego katalogu  to ladnie pokazuje( podkreslam ze w kadu w tej konfiguracji mam wybrane jako "animowane")  , jakies pomysly jak wywalic te tuxowe  emotki i zeby defaultowo byly te stare standardowe ? czy downgrade do wersji kadu-0.5.0-svn-2006-03-09 ?

thx z gory za info

----------

## Yatmai

Eee, strasznie chaotyczny post, wiec jak strzele gafe to nie bij, ale próbowałeś zmienić w onfiguracji kadu ? :]

BTW. usunięcie katalogu "1" nie było mądre :] Mam nadzieje, że masz backup  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bako

emigrus :: tam gdzie ustawiasz "animowane" pod spodem masz jeszcze jedna opcje, zainteresuj sie nia  :Smile: 

ps. fakt, ze tuxowe jakies dziwne sa, mozna by wstawic te prawdziwe z gg 7.0 (chociaz, prawde mowiac, na oczy ich nie widzialem  :Smile:  )

----------

## emigrus

pod tym "animowane" jest tylko do wybory default i nic wiecej , probowalem w /usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/  stworzyc katalog i tam wrzucic emotki z "2" i wtedy ma sie do wybory  default lub swoj utworzony katalog , i tak zrobilem , wybralem swoj katalog z emotkami i tez to nic nie dalo , na to wychodzi ze te tuxowe emotki  w tym nowym kadu sa ustawione jak first a reszta do wybrania manualnie myszką , ja chce zeby te z katalogu "2" byly defaultowo jako pierwsze a te tuxowe moga byc do wybrania myszka , nie wiem jak wam ale te tuxowe to jakies nieporozumienie , bardzo brzydkie i bardzo nieczytelne

----------

## Bako

 *emigrus wrote:*   

> pod tym "animowane" jest tylko do wybory default i nic wiecej , probowalem w /usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/  stworzyc katalog i tam wrzucic emotki z "2" i wtedy ma sie do wybory  default lub swoj utworzony katalog , i tak zrobilem , wybralem swoj katalog z emotkami i tez to nic nie dalo , na to wychodzi ze te tuxowe emotki  w tym nowym kadu sa ustawione jak first a reszta do wybrania manualnie myszką , ja chce zeby te z katalogu "2" byly defaultowo jako pierwsze a te tuxowe moga byc do wybrania myszka , nie wiem jak wam ale te tuxowe to jakies nieporozumienie , bardzo brzydkie i bardzo nieczytelne

 

ehhh, widac cos skopales z flaga "emots_gg6". Dodaj ja po prostu do USE w make.conf i przekompiluj.

Ja u siebie mam wybor miedzy 2 schematami emotikon.

----------

## OBenY

Polecam nauczyc sie czytac komunikaty emerge - wyraznie napisalem co trzeba zrobic, by wylaczyc tuxowe emoty...

----------

## KaszeL

Witam wszystkich serdecznie

U mnie nowy ebuild (w przeciwienstwie do poprzedniego) sie kompiluje. Kadu ladnie sie uruchamia. Niestety problem z niemoznoscia wybrania qt theme zostal :/ Czy ktos wie jak sobie z tym poradzic?

----------

## rampage7

dobrze że można wybrać emoty gg6, bo te Tuxy (przy całej mojej sympatii dla Tuxa) są po prostu tragiczne. Emotka ma być czytelna, już na pierwszy rzut oka wymowa ma być oczywista. Tutaj mamy po prostu stado pingwinów  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Polin

A mi ciagle led_notify nie bangla:

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-led_notify-0.8/work/build/modules'

generating led_notify/led_notify_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for led_notify/led_notify_moc.cpp

In file included from led_notify/led_notify_moc.cpp:11:

led_notify/led_notify.h:32:35: modules/notify/notify.h: No such file or directory

generating dependency file for led_notify/led_notify.cpp

In file included from led_notify/led_notify.cpp:21:

led_notify/led_notify.h:32:35: modules/notify/notify.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-led_notify-0.8/work/build/modules'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-led_notify-0.8/work/build/modules'

compiling file led_notify/led_notify.cpp

In file included from led_notify/led_notify.cpp:21:

led_notify/led_notify.h:32:35: modules/notify/notify.h: No such file or directory

In file included from led_notify/led_notify.cpp:21:

led_notify/led_notify.h:35: error: expected class-name before '{' token

led_notify/led_notify.cpp: In constructor `LedNotify::LedNotify(QObject*, const char*)':

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:50: error: class `LedNotify' does not have any field named `Notifier'

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:67: error: `notify' was not declared in this scope

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:69: error: no matching function for call to `QTimer::QTimer(LedNotify* const)'

/usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h:76: note: candidates are: QTimer::QTimer(const QTimer&)

/usr/qt/3/include/qtimer.h:50: note:                 QTimer::QTimer(QObject*, const char*)

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:70: error: `connect' was not declared in this scope

led_notify/led_notify.cpp: In destructor `LedNotify::~LedNotify()':

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:75: error: `disconnect' was not declared in this scope

led_notify/led_notify.cpp:76: error: `notify' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [led_notify/led_notify.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-led_notify-0.8/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_led_notify] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-led_notify-0.8 failed.

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

Czy komuś nie działa split? Przekompilowałem całe kadu od początku na nowych paczkach i nadal nie działa :Sad: 

Edit: okazało sie że działa ale jak coś wklejam, jak używam shellexeca to nie :/Last edited by kfiaciarka on Fri Apr 21, 2006 7:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## waltharius

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Czy komuś nie działa split? Przekompilowałem całe kadu od początku na nowych paczkach i nadal nie działa

 

Ja nic nie robiłem tylko zainstalowałem kadu (ale bez flagi split bo sie nie dało) i split działa :]

Za to wywala mi kadu jak mam włączone dźwięki i ktoś mi przyśle wiadomość. Wywala kadu albo na początku zaraz jak dostanę widomość albo też na drugiej wiadomości, ale żeby było śmieszniej to nie wywala jeśli widomość do mnie przychodzi z autorespondera. Na razie pomaga wyłączenie dźwięku. Odinstalowałem arts i wszelkie inne dżwięki oprócz alsy ale nadal to samo.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## OBenY

Bump, nowa wersja!

Wiem, ze troche olalem ostatnio paczke, ale mam nadzieje, bedzie znow wydawana regularnie...

----------

## Piecia

Mam pytanie apropo modułu spellchecker, próbuję go włączyć. Jednak nie udaje się, dostaję tylko 2 komunikaty:

Inicjacja modułu spellchecker nieudana

i

No word list can be found for the language "pl".

Aspell-pl 0.51.0

gcc 4.1.1

edit::Solved

Przyczyna leżała w flagach gcc. Na nieszczeście nie pomyślałem żeby je pozostawić dla potomności, coby inni wiedzieli. Wybaczcie.

Jedynie LDFLAGS zahaszowałem:

```

#LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s" #do potestowania

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

```

[ot]Chyba muszę cały system przeemergować, bo co niektóre programy mi się sypią[/ot]

----------

## przemos

A propo spellcheckera to u mnie próba włączenia go powoduje posypanie się całego kadu.

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mfpmath=sse -mmmx -pipe"

gcc-3.4.6

glibc-2.4-r3

```

Co ciekawe LDFLAGS wyjątkowe podobne do twojego Piecia.

EDIT: U mnie rozwiązanie okazało się bardzo prozaiczne, otóż wystarczyło skompilować aspell 0.6x zamiast 0.5x (ten drugi podobno lepiej radzi(ł) sobie z ogonkami)

----------

## OBenY

Szczezrze, to ja nie wiem jak sie ma sprawa na gcc-4.1.1 bo ja jade na 3.4.6...

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja jadę na gcc-4.1.1, mam następujące LDFLAGS :

```
-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-Bdirect -Wl,-hashvals -Wl,-zdynsort
```

I wszystko działa, łącznie ze spellchecker  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mi sie na gcc-4.1.0r-1 nie kompiluje kadu-miastoplusa_sms

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-im/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4 to /

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu-miastoplusa_sms

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miastoplusa_sms-0.5-1.3.4.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking miastoplusa_sms-0.5-1.3.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4 ...

>>> Compiling miastoplusa_sms module ...

    [LDFLAGS="-lcurl -Wl,-O1,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,-Bdirect", CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse,387 -ftracer -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -I/usr/include/kadu -I/usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4/work/build/modules'

generating miastoplusa_sms/sendthread_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/sendthread_moc.cpp

generating miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagatewayslots_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagatewayslots_moc.cpp

generating miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagateway_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagateway_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/sendthread.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagatewayslots.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagateway.cpp

generating dependency file for miastoplusa_sms/miastoplusa_sms.cpp

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4/work/build/modules'

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4/work/build/modules'

compiling file miastoplusa_sms/miastoplusa_sms.cpp

compiling file miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagateway.cpp

compiling file miastoplusa_sms/smsmiastoplusagatewayslots.cpp

compiling file miastoplusa_sms/sendthread.cpp

miastoplusa_sms/sendthread.cpp: In member function 'void SendThread::initCurl()':

miastoplusa_sms/sendthread.cpp:53: error: 'getBody' was not declared in this scope

make[1]: *** [miastoplusa_sms/sendthread.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_miastoplusa_sms] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.4-r4.ebuild, line 41:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Na amd64 i gcc 4.0.2-r3 ładnie się skompilowało:/ a na 32bitach jak widać nie idzie.

----------

## Nigredo

```
obj/emoticons.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14StaticTextItem[vtable for StaticTextItem]+0x18): undefined reference to `StaticTextItem::placement() const'

obj/emoticons.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14StaticTextItem[vtable for StaticTextItem]+0x30): undefined reference to `StaticTextItem::minimumWidth() const'

obj/gadu-private.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV19GaduProtocolManager[vtable for GaduProtocolManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `ProtocolManager::metaObject() const'

obj/about_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV5About[vtable for About]+0x8): undefined reference to `About::metaObject() const'

obj/action_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV6Action[vtable for Action]+0x8): undefined reference to `Action::metaObject() const'

obj/chat_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV4Chat[vtable for Chat]+0x8): undefined reference to `Chat::metaObject() const'

obj/chat_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11ChatManager[vtable for ChatManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `ChatManager::metaObject() const'

obj/chat_manager_slots_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV16ChatManagerSlots[vtable for ChatManagerSlots]+0x8): undefined reference to `ChatManagerSlots::metaObject() const'

obj/color_selector_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV19ColorSelectorButton[vtable for ColorSelectorButton]+0x8): undefined reference to `ColorSelectorButton::metaObject() const'

obj/color_selector_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV13ColorSelector[vtable for ColorSelector]+0x8): undefined reference to `ColorSelector::metaObject() const'

obj/config_dialog_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11ColorButton[vtable for ColorButton]+0x8): undefined reference to `ColorButton::metaObject() const'

obj/config_dialog_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10SelectFont[vtable for SelectFont]+0x8): undefined reference to `SelectFont::metaObject() const'

obj/config_dialog_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11SelectPaths[vtable for SelectPaths]+0x8): undefined reference to `SelectPaths::metaObject() const'

obj/config_dialog_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12ConfigDialog[vtable for ConfigDialog]+0x8): undefined reference to `ConfigDialog::metaObject() const'

obj/custom_input_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11CustomInput[vtable for CustomInput]+0x8): undefined reference to `CustomInput::metaObject() const'

obj/dnshandler_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10DNSHandler[vtable for DNSHandler]+0x8): undefined reference to `DNSHandler::metaObject() const'

obj/dockarea_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV8DockArea[vtable for DockArea]+0x8): undefined reference to `DockArea::metaObject() const'

obj/emoticons_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV22EmoticonSelectorButton[vtable for EmoticonSelectorButton]+0x8): undefined reference to `EmoticonSelectorButton::metaObject() const'

obj/emoticons_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV16EmoticonSelector[vtable for EmoticonSelector]+0x8): undefined reference to `EmoticonSelector::metaObject() const'

obj/expimp_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV20UserlistImportExport[vtable for UserlistImportExport]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserlistImportExport::metaObject() const'

obj/gadu_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10GaduStatus[vtable for GaduStatus]+0x8): undefined reference to `GaduStatus::metaObject() const'

obj/gadu_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12GaduProtocol[vtable for GaduProtocol]+0x8): undefined reference to `GaduProtocol::metaObject() const'

obj/gadu-private_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV15SocketNotifiers[vtable for SocketNotifiers]+0x8): undefined reference to `SocketNotifiers::metaObject() const'

obj/gadu-private_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV21PubdirSocketNotifiers[vtable for PubdirSocketNotifiers]+0x8): undefined reference to `PubdirSocketNotifiers::metaObject() const'

obj/gadu-private_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV20TokenSocketNotifiers[vtable for TokenSocketNotifiers]+0x8): undefined reference to `TokenSocketNotifiers::metaObject() const'

obj/gadu-private_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV19GaduSocketNotifiers[vtable for GaduSocketNotifiers]+0x8): undefined reference to `GaduSocketNotifiers::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV13GroupsManager[vtable for GroupsManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `GroupsManager::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV20UsersWithDescription[vtable for UsersWithDescription]+0x8): undefined reference to `UsersWithDescription::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV20UsersWithDescription[vtable for UsersWithDescription]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11OnlineUsers[vtable for OnlineUsers]+0x8): undefined reference to `OnlineUsers::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11OnlineUsers[vtable for OnlineUsers]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12BlockedUsers[vtable for BlockedUsers]+0x8): undefined reference to `BlockedUsers::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12BlockedUsers[vtable for BlockedUsers]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV13BlockingUsers[vtable for BlockingUsers]+0x8): undefined reference to `BlockingUsers::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV13BlockingUsers[vtable for BlockingUsers]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14AnonymousUsers[vtable for AnonymousUsers]+0x8): undefined reference to `AnonymousUsers::metaObject() const'

obj/groups_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14AnonymousUsers[vtable for AnonymousUsers]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/history_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV7History[vtable for History]+0x8): undefined reference to `History::metaObject() const'

obj/history_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV13HistorySearch[vtable for HistorySearch]+0x8): undefined reference to `HistorySearch::metaObject() const'

obj/history_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14HistoryManager[vtable for HistoryManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `HistoryManager::metaObject() const'

obj/history_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12HistorySlots[vtable for HistorySlots]+0x8): undefined reference to `HistorySlots::metaObject() const'

obj/http_client_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10HttpClient[vtable for HttpClient]+0x8): undefined reference to `HttpClient::metaObject() const'

obj/icons_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12IconsManager[vtable for IconsManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `IconsManager::metaObject() const'

obj/ignore_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV7Ignored[vtable for Ignored]+0x8): undefined reference to `Ignored::metaObject() const'

obj/kadu_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV4Kadu[vtable for Kadu]+0x8): undefined reference to `Kadu::metaObject() const'

obj/kadu_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV9KaduSlots[vtable for KaduSlots]+0x8): undefined reference to `KaduSlots::metaObject() const'

obj/kadu_text_browser_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV15KaduTextBrowser[vtable for KaduTextBrowser]+0x8): undefined reference to `KaduTextBrowser::metaObject() const'

obj/kadu_text_browser_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV15KaduTextBrowser[vtable for KaduTextBrowser]+0x84): undefined reference to `KaduTextBrowser::setFont(QFont const&)'

obj/kadu_text_browser_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV15KaduTextBrowser[vtable for KaduTextBrowser]+0x2e4): undefined reference to `KaduTextBrowser::clear()'

obj/message_box_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10MessageBox[vtable for MessageBox]+0x8): undefined reference to `MessageBox::metaObject() const'

obj/misc_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV17ChooseDescription[vtable for ChooseDescription]+0x8): undefined reference to `ChooseDescription::metaObject() const'

obj/misc_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11ImageWidget[vtable for ImageWidget]+0x8): undefined reference to `ImageWidget::metaObject() const'

obj/misc_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11TokenDialog[vtable for TokenDialog]+0x8): undefined reference to `TokenDialog::metaObject() const'

obj/misc_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14CreateNotifier[vtable for CreateNotifier]+0x8): undefined reference to `CreateNotifier::metaObject() const'

obj/modules_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV13ModulesDialog[vtable for ModulesDialog]+0x8): undefined reference to `ModulesDialog::metaObject() const'

obj/modules_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV14ModulesManager[vtable for ModulesManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `ModulesManager::metaObject() const'

obj/pending_msgs_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11PendingMsgs[vtable for PendingMsgs]+0x8): undefined reference to `PendingMsgs::metaObject() const'

obj/personal_info_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV18PersonalInfoDialog[vtable for PersonalInfoDialog]+0x8): undefined reference to `PersonalInfoDialog::metaObject() const'

obj/protocol_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV8Protocol[vtable for Protocol]+0x8): undefined reference to `Protocol::metaObject() const'

obj/protocols_manager_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV15ProtocolManager[vtable for ProtocolManager]+0x8): undefined reference to `ProtocolManager::metaObject() const'

obj/search_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12SearchDialog[vtable for SearchDialog]+0x8): undefined reference to `SearchDialog::metaObject() const'

obj/status_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10UserStatus[vtable for UserStatus]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserStatus::metaObject() const'

obj/tabbar_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10KaduTabBar[vtable for KaduTabBar]+0x8): undefined reference to `KaduTabBar::metaObject() const'

obj/themes_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV6Themes[vtable for Themes]+0x8): undefined reference to `Themes::metaObject() const'

obj/toolbar_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV7ToolBar[vtable for ToolBar]+0x8): undefined reference to `ToolBar::metaObject() const'

obj/toolbutton_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10ToolButton[vtable for ToolButton]+0x8): undefined reference to `ToolButton::metaObject() const'

obj/userbox_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV11UserBoxMenu[vtable for UserBoxMenu]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserBoxMenu::metaObject() const'

obj/userbox_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV7UserBox[vtable for UserBox]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserBox::metaObject() const'

obj/userbox_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV12UserBoxSlots[vtable for UserBoxSlots]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserBoxSlots::metaObject() const'

obj/userinfo_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV8UserInfo[vtable for UserInfo]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserInfo::metaObject() const'

obj/userlist_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV8UserList[vtable for UserList]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserList::metaObject() const'

obj/userlist_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV8UserList[vtable for UserList]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/userlist-private_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV10ULEPrivate[vtable for ULEPrivate]+0x8): undefined reference to `ULEPrivate::metaObject() const'

obj/usergroup_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV9UserGroup[vtable for UserGroup]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserGroup::metaObject() const'

obj/usergroup_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV9UserGroup[vtable for UserGroup]+0x5c): undefined reference to `UserGroup::operator=(UserGroup const&)'

obj/userlistelement_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV15UserListElement[vtable for UserListElement]+0x8): undefined reference to `UserListElement::metaObject() const'

obj/updates_moc.o:(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTV7Updates[vtable for Updates]+0x8): undefined reference to `Updates::metaObject() const'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [kadu] Błąd 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060602/work/kadu/kadu'

make[2]: *** [all] Błąd 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060602/work/kadu/kadu'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060602/work/kadu'

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060602 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  kadu-0.5.0_pre20060602.ebuild, line 143:   Called die

```

GCC 4.0.2-r3

----------

## RushPL

Hej,

Mam pewien problem, serwer kadu nie odpowiada, a potrzebuje pliku kadu-20060602.tar.bz2. Moglby mi go ktos wystawic ? Na pewno macie go w distfiles.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kfiaciarka

http://rapidshare.de/files/24364918/kadu-20060602.tar.bz2.html

----------

## RushPL

Dzieki wielkie! Niestety sporo modulow takze lezy na kadu.net ... daloby sie je tez gdzies wrzucic ?

----------

## OBenY

Kurcze, serwer kadu padl, a chcialem przed wyjazdem zrobic nowa pake, coz w takim razie przyjdzie poczekac troche. Wyjezdzam teraz na siakies 2-3 tygodnie, wiec na nowe wersje nie ma co czekac. Pod koniec lipca powinienem cos popelnic nowego...

P.S. sorka, ze tak rzadko uaktualniam, ale niewiele sie ciekawego dzieje, a urwanie glowy mam i nie wiem w co wsadzic rece :/

----------

## RushPL

Lepiej Obeny bys mirror do kadu zrobil na tym http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny  :Razz: 

----------

## RushPL

Modul kadu-quicksearch

Autor: montor [TEMAT]

Dzialanie: Po nacisnieciu F3 pojawia sie maly box do wygodnego wyszukiwania kontaktow, nie tylko po nazwach, ale takze po wszelkich innych danych.

kadu-quicksearch-0.5.0.ebuild

```

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Kadu module featuring easy and quick contact searching"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net"

RESTRICT=nomirror

NAME="`echo ${PN} | cut -d "-" -f 2`"

VERSION="0.5.0"

SRC_URI="http://karwiny.fm.interia.pl/quicksearch-${VERSION}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64 ~ppc"

DEPEND="

    >=net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20051231

"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

src_compile() {

    # Preparing environment

    mkdir ${WORKDIR}/build

    cp -a /usr/share/kadu/config/* ${WORKDIR}/build

    cp -a ${WORKDIR}/${NAME} ${WORKDIR}/build/modules

    # Setting compilation flags

    echo "${CXXFLAGS} -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -I/usr/include/kadu -I/usr/include/kadu/modules" > ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/.cxxflags

    echo "${LDFLAGS}" > ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/.ldflags

    # Processing Makefiles

    sed ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/Makefile -i -e "s%^shared_modules =.*%shared_modules = ${NAME}%g"

    # Build

    cd ${WORKDIR}/build/modules

    make module_${NAME} || die "Make failed"

}

src_install() {

    if [ -z "`grep \"lib64\" < /usr/share/kadu/config/Makefile`" ]

    then

   LIB="lib"

    else

        LIB="lib64"

    fi

   

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/share/kadu/modules/{data/${NAME},translations}

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/include/kadu/modules

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/${LIB}/kadu/modules

    cd ${WORKDIR}/build/modules

    make DESTDIR=${D} install_${NAME} || die "Install failed"

}

```

PS. Przed chwila zauwazylem ten modul na forum kadu, chyba Obeny go opuscil, tak wiec ja szybko przerobilem inny ebuild i oto mamy.  :Razz: 

----------

## Mroofka

Ja tam sie dolacze do Kfiaciarka i Nigredo==>> od długiego czasu DŁUGIEGO ObenY nie mogę nowego Kadu skompilowac i wyskakuje mi tosamo co u nich... nie żebym miał pretensje ale zaczyna mnie to drażnić  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## deluge

odnosnie miasta plusa wystarczy zaktualizowac ebuilda:

kadu-miastoplusa_sms-1.3.5.ebuild

```

DESCRIPTION="Kadu module that allows sending sms via miastoplusa gateway"

HOMEPAGE="http://kadu.net"

RESTRICT=nomirror

NAME="`echo ${PN} | cut -d "-" -f 2`"

VERSION="1.3.5"

SRC_URI="http://kadu.net/~patryk/miastoplusa_sms/miastoplusa_sms-0.5-${VERSION}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64 ~ppc"

DEPEND="

    >=net-im/kadu-0.5.0_pre20051231

    net-misc/curl

"

S=${WORKDIR}/${PN}

src_compile() {

    # Preparing environment

    mkdir ${WORKDIR}/build

    cp -a /usr/share/kadu/config/* ${WORKDIR}/build

    cp -a ${WORKDIR}/${NAME} ${WORKDIR}/build/modules

    # Setting compilation flags

    echo "${CXXFLAGS} -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -I/usr/include/kadu -I/usr/include/kadu/modules" > ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/.cxxflags

    echo "-lcurl ${LDFLAGS}" > ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/.ldflags

    # Processing Makefiles

    sed ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/Makefile -i -e "s%^shared_modules =.*%shared_modules = ${NAME}%g"

    # Repairing includes

    sed ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/miastoplusa_sms.cpp -i -e "s%^#include *\"\.\./sms/%#include \"%g"

    sed ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/smsmiastoplusagateway.h -i -e "s%^#include *\"\.\./sms/%#include \"%g"

    sed ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/smsmiastoplusagatewayslots.h -i -e "s%^#include *\"\.\./sms/%#include \"%g"

    # Build

    cd ${WORKDIR}/build/modules

    make module_${NAME} || die "Make failed"

}

src_install() {

    if [ -z "`grep \"lib64\" < /usr/share/kadu/config/Makefile`" ]

    then

        LIB="lib"

    else

        LIB="lib64"

    fi

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/share/kadu/modules/{data/${NAME},translations}

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/include/kadu/modules

    mkdir -p ${D}/usr/${LIB}/kadu/modules

    cd ${WORKDIR}/build/modules

    make DESTDIR=${D} install_${NAME} || die "Install failed"

}

```

----------

## OBenY

Wydana wersja z 17 lipca, nie wlaczylem modulow filter oraz quicksearch, bo troche zbyt eksperymentalne sa na razie.

Sorka za dlugi okres oczekiwan na nowe wydanie.

----------

## quosek

oczywiscie najswiezszy ebuild jest pod : http://obeny.kicks-ass.net/obeny/download/kadu/0.5/kadu-0.5.0_pre20060717-r0.tar.bz2 - zapomniales podac linka w pierszym poscie i nadal wskazuje na stary/nieaktualny

----------

## Nigredo

Ładnie się skompilował, ale problem jest z wysyłaniem wiadomości, lub historią.

```
======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin [0x814a115]

[1] /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0xb7eebf37]

[2] [0xffffe420]

[3] kadu-bin(_ZN16EmoticonsManager15expandEmoticonsER12HtmlDocumentRK6QColor14EmoticonsStyle+0xf5) [0x80e9de5]

[4] kadu-bin(_ZN11ChatMessage17convertCharactersE7QStringRK6QColor14EmoticonsStyle+0x278) [0x80c9368]

[5] kadu-bin(_ZN11ChatMessage13formatMessageEPK9ChatStyle14EmoticonsStylebi+0x531) [0x80c9aa1]

[6] kadu-bin(_ZN4Chat13formatMessageER11ChatMessagePK13OwnChatColorsPK14UserChatColors14EmoticonsStyle+0x189) [0x80aa219]

[7] kadu-bin(_ZN4Chat14writeMyMessageEv+0x1d6) [0x80b1a86]

[8] kadu-bin(_ZN4Chat19messageAcceptedSlotEij+0x3e) [0x80b29ce]

[9] kadu-bin(_ZN4Chat9qt_invokeEiP8QUObject+0x35d) [0x819493d]

[10] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject15activate_signalEP15QConnectionListP8QUObject+0x143) [0xb7a502d3]

[11] kadu-bin(_ZN12GaduProtocol15messageAcceptedEij+0xb0) [0x819b660]

[12] kadu-bin(_ZN12GaduProtocol11ackReceivedEiji+0xbb) [0x80f570b]

[13] kadu-bin(_ZN12GaduProtocol9qt_invokeEiP8QUObject+0x4c3) [0x819d3e3]

[14] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject15activate_signalEP15QConnectionListP8QUObject+0x143) [0xb7a502d3]

[15] kadu-bin(_ZN19GaduSocketNotifiers11ackReceivedEiji+0xdd) [0x819f29d]

[16] kadu-bin(_ZN19GaduSocketNotifiers11socketEventEv+0x569) [0x8103f19]

[17] kadu-bin(_ZN19GaduSocketNotifiers12dataReceivedEv+0x1c) [0x8102b2c]

[18] kadu-bin(_ZN19GaduSocketNotifiers9qt_invokeEiP8QUObject+0x5a) [0x819ee2a]

[19] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject15activate_signalEP15QConnectionListP8QUObject+0x143) [0xb7a502d3]

[20] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN7QObject15activate_signalEii+0xed) [0xb7a5042d]

[21] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN15QSocketNotifier9activatedEi+0x32) [0xb7d84d32]

[22] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN15QSocketNotifier5eventEP6QEvent+0x4e) [0xb7a6c3ee]

[23] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN12QApplication14internalNotifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xbc) [0xb79f4dbc]

[24] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN12QApplication6notifyEP7QObjectP6QEvent+0xfd) [0xb79f415d]

[25] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN10QEventLoop23activateSocketNotifiersEv+0xe5) [0xb79e4a15]

[26] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN10QEventLoop13processEventsEj+0x7ff) [0xb799fb7f]

[27] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN10QEventLoop9enterLoopEv+0xe8) [0xb7a06cd8]

[28] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN10QEventLoop4execEv+0x28) [0xb7a06b88]

[29] /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3(_ZN12QApplication4execEv+0x21) [0xb79f4ff1]

[30] kadu-bin(main+0x1099) [0x814b6f9]

[31] /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xb3) [0xb75cc3b3]

[32] kadu-bin(_ZN6QFrame10paintEventEP11QPaintEvent+0x49) [0x80a3e41]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

static modules:

loaded modules:

> account_management

> autoaway

> dcc

> docking

> encryption

> hints

> migration

> notify

> sms

> sound

> x11_docking

Qt compile time version: 3.3.4

Qt runtime version: 3.3.4

Kadu version: 0.5.0-svn

Compile time: Jul 22 2006 21:38:56

GCC version: 4.1.1

EOF
```

Wypierdziela się za każdym razem, gdy próbuję wysłać wiadomość. Mogę otworzyć okno rozmowy tylko wtedy, kiedy nie ma hostorii rozmów z tym kontaktem, więc podejrzewam, że ma problemy z jej odczytem.

----------

## kfiaciarka

A ja nie mam problemu:) Wszystko mi się ładnie skompilowało na gcc 4.1.0. nawet moduł profile ciut lepiej działa niz ostatnio:)

----------

## Kajan

Mi na GCC 4.1.1 także  :Wink: 

Pozdro

----------

## joi_

Nigredo: skompiluj z debugiem i uruchom Kadu pod gdb (gdb kadu, później run, a jak się wywróci bt i zapisz to co się pokaże)

Kajan: także co?

----------

## Gabrys

Także działa jak sądzę (patrz kfiaciarka' post).

----------

## Raku

 *Nigredo wrote:*   

> Wypierdziela się za każdym razem, gdy próbuję wysłać wiadomość. Mogę otworzyć okno rozmowy tylko wtedy, kiedy nie ma hostorii rozmów z tym kontaktem, więc podejrzewam, że ma problemy z jej odczytem.

 

mam to samo - na laptopie (pentium-m) i pececie (pentium4 z HT). Nie zauważyłem tego na domowym pececie (athlon-xp). Wszędzie podobne flagi (różnica polega na innym march=), wszędzie gcc-4.1.1.

----------

## wodzik

u mnie dokladnie to samo. po odpaleniu z konsoli wywala takie cos:

```
======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu-bin [0x8120cbe]

[1] [0x83425a0]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

/usr/bin/kadu: line 3:  5165 Przerwane               XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 kadu-bin "$@"

```

mam athlon-xp i gcc-4.1.1 potem przekompiluje z flaga debug.

----------

## Raku

chyba odkryłem przyczynę: po wyłączeniu emotikon przestało się wysypywać (Konfiguracja -> Rozmowa - Emotikony: Bez emotikon).

Jakiś problem z ładowaniem emotikon? Mimo, że mam włączoną flagę emots_gg6, dostępny jest jedynie zestaw penguin.

Wieczorem sprawdzę, jak mi to w domu działa (z tego co pamiętam, nie dodałem tam flagi emots_gg6 i nie miałem żadnych emotek - wyszło to w czasie jednej z wczorajszych moich rozmów).

----------

## joi_

sprawdźcie uprawnienia do emotikon

----------

## wodzik

tylko emotow wogole nie ma. przynajmniej penguins, ktore sa jakos domyslne. wlasciwie to nawet nie idzie wybrac innych. a w /usr/share/kadu/emotikons/ sa tylko gg6_cc.

##############    EDIT #############

wystarczy dodac do usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/ zestaw emot z pingwinami (inne tez moga byc) w katalogu penguins/ i wsio trybi

############## EDIT 2 ############

ktos moze wie czemu nie trybi zestaw gg6_compatible ?? moze to wina tego ze sa w 2 podkatalogach?

----------

## Piecia

Myślę sobie, że przełączę się na gg6_compatible i podam wam co u mnie wypisuje, ale okazało się że ciągle jadę na tych ustawieniach i kadu działa.

Ostatnio mi się wysypywał wxglade (undefined symbol: *** in /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/engines/libflat.so) i tak gdybałem o co chodzi. A okazało się, że nie trawił x11-themes/gtk-engines-flat i musiałem zmienić temat gtk i zaczął działać.

Raz tylko miałem, że u jednego z kontaktów nie mogłem wysłać wiadomości. Całe okienko ciągle migało. Dopiero wyczyszczenie historii rozmów dla tej osoby pozwoliło na nawiązanie rozmowy.

----------

## Belliash

A oze ktos kto uzywa kadu z paczki OBenY'ego moglby mi pdrzucic paczke z kodem zrodlowym spy?

----------

## Paczesiowa

moglby ktos zamiescic pliki gdzies indziej niz ten link w 1 poscie bo server padl?

----------

## quosek

http://www.freewebs.com/quosek/kadu%2D0.5.0%5Fpre20060717.tar.bz2

Prosze bardzo

----------

## ar_it

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> tylko emotow wogole nie ma. przynajmniej penguins, ktore sa jakos domyslne. wlasciwie to nawet nie idzie wybrac innych. a w /usr/share/kadu/emotikons/ sa tylko gg6_cc.
> 
> ##############    EDIT #############
> 
> wystarczy dodac do usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/ zestaw emot z pingwinami (inne tez moga byc) w katalogu penguins/ i wsio trybi
> ...

 

U mnie nie ma katalogu zestaw emot z pingwinami

Mam po prostu go stworzyc ??

Jest tylko zestawik gg6_compatible. Hmm dziwne

Narazie wylaczylem ikonki. Macie na to jakas rade?

----------

## wodzik

toć wlasnie pisze ;] ze trzeba sciagnac (nie pamietam juz skad) emoty z pingwinami, rozpakowac do /usr/share/kadu/emotikons/penguins/ ewentualnie mozna te z gg6 przeniesc wszystkie do jedneogo katalogu (/usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/gg6_compatible/, bo z tego co pamietam byly w 2 kat i to robilo jakies problemy) i zmienic zestaw i kadu dziala ;]

od raku: wiecie co ;-)

-------EDIT-----------

kurde od upgrejdu mojego ffa nie dziala mi slownik i chyba musze cos z tym zrobic bo gwaltownie podskoczyla mi ilosc ortow w postach ;]

----------

## Mroofka

a czy ktos mial problem z spellcheckerem?? Mi po instalacji tego ebuilda przestal ldzialac, kompilacja przebiega poprawnie tylko przy ladowaniu kadu sie wykrzacza... nie mam debuga ale pewnie bez niego sie nie obejdzie ??

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ar_it

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> toć wlasnie pisze ;] ze trzeba zciagnac (nie pamietam juz z kad) emoty z pingwinami, rozpakowac do /usr/share/kadu/emotikons/penguins/ ewentualnie mozna te z gg6 przeniesc wszystkie do jedneogo katalogu (/usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/gg6_compatible/, bo z tego co pamieyam byly w 2 kat i to robilo jakies problemy) i zmienic zestaw i kadu dziala ;]

 

Toć masz rację, napisałeś, a ja chyba miałem małe zaćmienie umysłu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ale, to może ja zrobię małą łopatologię. Należy stworzyć katalog 

```
 mkdir /usr/share/kadu/themes/emoticons/penguins

ściągnąć [url]http://www.kadu.net/download/additions/kadu-emots-zestaw288.tar.bz2[/url] i rozpakować do nowoooo stworzonego katalog z pominięciem podfolderów istniejących w tym pliku
```

THX za oświecenie moich weekendowych myśli   :Razz: 

P.S.

Z tego co widzę to http://www.kadu.net/download/snapshots/

to świeże snapshoty są generowane codziennie. Nie jestem jakoś nie zadowolony z mojego świeżego kadu  :Very Happy: 

ale mam małe pytanie: czy projekt tworzenia ebuidów dla kadu jakoś przymarł, czy tylko mam takie wrażenie?[/url]

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja teraz przerobilem sobie ebuildy do najnowszych możliwych wersji z dzisiaj:) Zobacze co z tego wyjdzie i sie podziele wrażeniami:)

EDIT : większych problemów nie ma, w kilku nowszych wersjach wystarczy zahaszowac .diffy  :Smile: 

     *spellchecker nie działa :/ - mimo, że mam wersje 0.19 to kadu pokazuje 0.18  :Sad: 

     *powerkadu ma nowe ficzersy, ale sie nie kompiluje, mi sie wywala na cenzorze :/

```
compiling file powerkadu/cenzor.cpp

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:10:35: modules/notify/notify.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp: In member function `void Cenzor::messageFiltering(Protocol*, UserListElements, QCString&, QByteArray&, bool&)':

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:67: error: `notify' was not declared in this scope

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp: In member function `void Cenzor::AddListbox()':

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:182: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:186: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp: In member function `void Cenzor::onCreateTab()':

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:201: error: no matching function for call to `Cenzor::connect(QListBox*&, const char[18], Cenzor* const, const char[24])'

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:116: note: candidates are: static bool QObject::connect(const QObject*, const char*, const QObject*, const char*)

/usr/qt/3/include/qobject.h:227: note:                 bool QObject::connect(const QObject*, const char*, const char*) const

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp: In member function `void Cenzor::changeSwearword()':

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:232: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:234: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:242: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp: In member function `void Cenzor::addNew()':

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:263: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp: In member function `void Cenzor::deleteSwear()':

powerkadu/cenzor.cpp:278: error: invalid use of undefined type `struct QListBox'

/usr/include/kadu/config_dialog.h:22: error: forward declaration of `struct QListBox'

make[1]: *** [powerkadu/cenzor.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-powerkadu-20060914/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_powerkadu] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-powerkadu-20060914 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kadu-powerkadu-20060914.ebuild, line 42:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

Poza tym ok  :Smile: 

Jeszcze jedno, żeby się skompilował spy , jak nie macie paczki, to sciagnijcie  to  i zmiencie nazwe na kadu-spy-0.0.8-2.1.tar.bz2  :Smile: 

Wiecie,co ? najsmiesznejsze jest to że ręczna kompialcja z kadu.net sie nie sypie, oprócz spy wszystk odziała i się kmpiluje ładnie:)

EDIT 2: wszystko się ładnie skompilowało :Smile:  po prostu w cenzor.cpp trzeba dodac #include <qlistbox.h> i w ebuildzie do powerkadu ze zmenioną data doda jeszcze jedną linijkę dla cenzora :

```
# Repairing includes

    sed ${WORKDIR}/build/modules/${NAME}/cenzor.cpp -i -e "s%^#include *\"modules/notify/%#include \"%g"

```

I po sprawie  :Smile: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

Wiem że sie nie pisze posta pod postem, ale to dla czytelności.

Zaktualizowane kadu mozna pobrać stąd

1) ze spy robimy tak jak w porezdnim poście czyli tu

2) spellchecker nie działa :/ ( po rekompilacji jeszcze raz całego kadu DZIAŁA)

Updaty:

*kadu

*powerkadu -> dodano cenzora i tex (można ludziom wzory wysyłać :Smile: )

*screenshot

*weather

*spellchecker

*amarok

----------

## ryszardzonk

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 1)... ze spy robimy tak jak w porezdnim poście ...

 

albo pobieramy poprawiony ebuild http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/net-im/kadu-spy/kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r5.ebuild  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *ryszardzonk wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   1)... ze spy robimy tak jak w porezdnim poście ... 
> 
> albo pobieramy poprawiony ebuild http://bigvo.dyndns.org/overlay/net-im/kadu-spy/kadu-spy-0.0.8.2-r5.ebuild 

 

Właśnie ! Tak lepiej  :Smile: 

EDIT: w całości paczka z działającym spy => http://my.opera.com/Kfiaciarka/homes/kadu/kadu-0.5_pre20061003.tar.gzLast edited by kfiaciarka on Sat Oct 07, 2006 12:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joker

jakos sie tak zagapilem z tym kadu i czaly czas mam wersje 0.4.x

jakies WIEKSZE zmiany sa w 0.5 w stosunku do 0.4.x?

----------

## kfiaciarka

nie ma tcl_scripting na rzecz powerkadu (w c++), które nie ma jeszcze pełnej funkcjonalności tego pierwszego. Z nowych reczy jest shellexec, iwait4u i pewnie jakieś inne jeszcze:) No i to że jest modularny. Musisz wypróbować sam:) Generalnie 0.5-svn to świeży kod i działają, mi na przykłąd, sms do ery  :Smile:  (0.4.3 zostało wydane 2005.11.30..)

----------

## Mroofka

chcialem tylko powiedziec ze po przejsciu na x86_64 moje problemy z kadu znikneły :p - Widac jaki system uzywa Obeny ;p

czekam na nowe wydanie

nie licze oczywiscie problemu z emotkami - a raczej braku emotek

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Mroofka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czekam na nowe wydanie
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

A to z sprzed 2 dni sie nei liczy?   :Razz: 

----------

## joi_

jeżeli chodzi o ten problem z emotikonami, to został on naprawiony - spróbujcie Kadu z 18 września lub późniejsze

----------

## Mroofka

ja tam jestem dosc leniwy i czekam na Benego... akutalnie mam wieksze problemy jak emotki w kadu (fb, glx drm)  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## OBenY

Zmiany sa mniej wiecej takie: config w xml, konfigurowalne toolbary, usprawnienia wyszukiwania, nowe emoty, nowe moduly, lepsza konfiguracja, pare dodatkowych opcji w menu listy kontaktow, podloze pod obsluge nowych protokolow (kiedys moze jabber).

A co to stabilnosci kodu, to jest bardzo stabilny i dziala elegancko, poczatki byly ciezkie, teraz to jest piknie  :Smile: 

A co do tej modularnej budowy ebuilda - to moj pomysl, za co wiem ze mam na pienku u Joi-a  :Smile:  Generalnie teraz kazdy modul ma wlasna paczke, a nie uaktywnia sie kolejne przez ustawianie stosownych flag USE.

A tak na marginesie, to spodziewajcie sie na dniach nowego relisu...

----------

## kfiaciarka

Beny mam prosbe, dodaj też do ./configure  --enable-final :d i zrób tak zeby emoty gg nie nadpisywały pingwinów, ale były 2 opcje w menu.

Jeszcze mam propozycje odnosnie modułów : xqf i filering, jak by sie dało to imiface :d

jeszcze jedno, wesje modułów : amarok, screenshot i spellchecker nie aktualizuja sie w menu modułów także przy ręcznej kompilacji.

----------

## joker

na razie mi sie podoba ta nowa wersja  :Smile:  musze jeszcze tylko ustawic emoty i... no walsnie mam jedno pytanko, moze tu znajde szybciej odpowiedz niz na forum kadu  :Smile: 

mianowiscie w 0.4.x byla taka opcja w konfigu jak ChatWindowProportion gdzie mozna bylo ustawic proporcje w oknie rozmowy. jak to ustawic w 0.5? probowalem wpisac xml'owe odpowiedniki w configu w grupach <Chat> i <Look> niestety bez efektu.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Jakos w 0.5-svn tez tego nie widze:/ widoczne jakis jeden standard mają:/ Chyba że zrób tak: wyłącz kadu, skasuj wszystkie kopie kadu.conf.xml oprócz głównej wersji, tam wpisz to co chcesz i odpal kadu. Może to coś da ... Widziałem ze inne okna mają w konfgu swoje proporcje to i okno rozmowy powinno.

----------

## joker

joi napisal ze to moze dlatego ze uzywam starego snapshota, OBenY czekam na Ciebie   :Wink: 

z configami probowalem roznych sztuczek, niestety bez skutku

----------

## kfiaciarka

ja tam sobie przerabiam ebuldy i kompiluje najnowsze kadu. wczoraj wyszło nawet powerkadu ale ktos dodał dziwna linijke w kodzie about_dialog.cpp i sie kompilacja sypie:/ tzn. bez kombinowana sie nie obeszło :Smile: 

btw - mozna w ebuldzie dopisac dodatkowe moduły  bedze echo, speech, filtering  :Smile: 

EDIT: wyszło juz dobre powerkadu  :Smile:  no to beny rób ebuildy  :Smile:  wszystko sie ładnie kompiluje, moze poza ao_sound  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

a modul do sortowania listy kontaktow to w wersji 0.5 jest?

----------

## kfiaciarka

jest defaultowo, tylko Obeny troche zakombinował. Zeby miec kilka dodatkowych modułów to muszisz zrobic tak:

Wyedytowac ebuild kadu i zmienic w nim:

```

# Disabling autodownload for modules

#   rm -f ${WORKDIR}/kadu/modules/*.web
```

I potem sobie dodac co chcesz  :Smile:  np.

```

module_config filtering m

module_config speech m

module_config echo m
```

btw - jesli ktoś próbował te ebuidy co wrzuciłem wczesniej to musze przyznac ze wszystko do wersji 0930, lacznie z powerkadu w tej samej wersji się ładnie kompiluje:) A dodatkowo jakieś fixy lecą  :Smile:  Odwaznych zapraszam do samodzielnych testów  :Smile: 

http://my.opera.com/Kfiaciarka/homes/kadu/kadu-0.5_pre20061003.tar.gz

----------

## pancurski

od paru miesięcy używalem kadu od OBenY'ego, i wszystko było ok, jednak ostatnio podczas aktualizacji systemu, zainstalowała się oficjalna wersja kadu czyli 4.3.0 bardzo to dziwne bo w /usr/local/portage siedział nieoficjalny ebuild, ale polecenie

```
emerge -s kadu
```

wogóle go nie widziało, zachęcony postem Kfiaciarki, sciągnąłem ebuilda, wrzucilem go standardowo do /usr/local/portage

tym razem polecenie 

```
emerge -s kadu
```

widzi co prawda moduly związane z kadu, ale wszystkie oznaczone jako [MASKED]

a kadu-0.5_pre20061003 jest znowu niewidoczne.......może i nie był by to problem, ale w wersji 4.3.0 nie mam emotikonów, mi to nie przeszkadza, ale mojej żonie owszem :/.....

więc pytam, o co chodzi, że nie moge zainstalować tego ebuilda, a emerge go nie widzi

----------

## Arfrever

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> zainstalowała się oficjalna wersja kadu czyli 4.3.0

 

Raczej 0.4.3.

 *frondziak wrote:*   

> widzi co prawda moduly związane z kadu, ale wszystkie oznaczone jako [MASKED]

 

Poczytaj w `man portage` m. in. o pliku "package.unmask".

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## pancurski

dotknęło mnie jakieś chwilowe zaćmienie umysłu, zmiana plików

```
/usr/portage/package.unmask

/usr/portage/package.keywords
```

załatwiła sprawe

----------

## trzcionek

Ja pamiętam że miałem identyczny problem i obeszło się bez maskowania, ale musiałem wywalić pliki z kadu-0.4.3 z katalogu /var i chyba /tmp.

----------

## Daniel2006

witam 

zainstalowałem sobie kadu-0.5.0_pre20060717.ebuild wszystko gra poza dwoma rzeczami :

1) nie mam ikonek, w okienku rozmowy, jak ktoś mi wysyła to tez ich nie widzę

2) nie instaluje się moduł spy

jak to zmienić ??

z góry dzięki 

pozdrawiam Daniel

----------

## Mroofka

odnosnie ikonek to czytaj, w tym samym wštku sš gotowe odpowiedzi..

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## pancurski

tu masz odpowiedz

http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7416&highlight=brak+emot%F3w

----------

## argasek

Mroofka, popraw sobie kodowanie...

----------

## Belliash

To kto robi ebuilda do kadu i wszystkich bajerow typu tabs czy spy dla wersji 0.5.0 rc1?  :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## Arfrever

Kadu 0.5.0_rc1.

Pobieranie w wypadku dziwnych problemów:

```
wget http://www.ffta.host.sk/kadu-0.5.0_rc1.tar.bz2
```

SHA512:	3889fcc7bda060426f5caead2290594bd91e1b46684e8d967347b0288162073f197e97e17e53ae46ee2f1c0f4e130d58ab9c4c3bbe7f5af52bdef405494c9f3a

Większościowo nietestowane.

Sveikinu

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sun Nov 26, 2006 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## c2p

No rzeczywiście, dziwne problemy. Przywitało mnie 403 forbidden.

----------

## Kajan

```

* Applying notime-20060606.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: notime-20060606.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/net-im/kadu/files/notime-20060606.patch )

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Piecia

A dokładniej:

```
***** notime-20060606.patch *****

=================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /linux/portage/portage/net-im/kadu/files/notime-20060606.patch

=================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:
```

z jakiś powodów patch nie może znaleźć źródeł. W ebuildzie jest wporzo jak na moje oko  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *Kajan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> * Applying notime-20060606.patch ...
> ...

 

Poprawione.

Sveikinu

Arfrever

----------

## pawels

```
* tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                       [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tabs-svn-rev46.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4 ...

>>> Compiling tabs module ...

    [LDFLAGS="", CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -I/usr/include/kadu -I/usr/include/kadu/modules"]

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work/build/modules'

generating tabs/tabs_moc.cpp

generating tabs/tabwidget_moc.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work/build/modules'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work/build/modules'

generating dependency file for tabs/tabwidget_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for tabs/tabs_moc.cpp

generating dependency file for tabs/tabwidget.cpp

generating dependency file for tabs/tabs.cpp

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work/build/modules'

make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work/build/modules'

compiling file tabs/tabs.cpp

tabs/tabs.cpp: In constructor 'TabsManager::TabsManager()':

tabs/tabs.cpp:86: error: no matching function for call to 'Action::Action(QPixmap, QString, const char [18])'

/usr/include/kadu/action.h:90: note: candidates are: Action::Action(const Action&)

/usr/include/kadu/action.h:47: note:                 Action::Action(const QIconSet&, const QString&, const char*, Action::ActionType, QKeySequence)

make[1]: *** [tabs/tabs.o] Błąd 1

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/kadu-tabs-46-r4/work/build/modules'

make: *** [module_tabs] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: net-im/kadu-tabs-46-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kadu-tabs-46-r4.ebuild, line 33:   Called die

!!! Make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/portage2'
```

???? Może ktoś coś na to poradzi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Piecia

U mnie się skompilowało ale właśnie przy starcie dostałem informację że moduł tabs nie może zostać załadowany, jakoś w ogóle było mało modułów. Po za tym kadu uruchamiane z termianala sypało informacjami jakby było skompilowane z opcją debug. A flagi tej nie aktywowałem.

----------

## pawels

Wygląda na to że moduł tabs nie działa prawidłowo z najnowszym wydaniem kadu (nikt tym pakietem się już nie opiekuje) znalazłem to:

http://www.kadu.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7462&highlight=tabs+tabs+b%B3%B1d

i tu jest (niby - bo jeszcze nie testowałem poprawiona wersja modułu tabs:

http://www.zakrzow.ovh.org/_tmp/tabs.tar.gz

EDIT: Poprawiony moduł działa, autor ebuilda mógłby uwzględnić poprawkę dla potomnych  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Witam, "troche" mnie nie bylo i przez ten czas, rozne losy spotykaly mojego ebuilda, przeskakiwal z rak do rak, ja niestety sie w za wiele dziwnych zajec zaangazowalem i nie mialem czasu nawet zerknac na forum.

Od dzis to sie zmienia, wracam do zycia  :Razz: 

W zwiazku z tym - powstaje nowy, calkowicie przepisany, ulepszony, poprawiony ebuild Kadu 0.6.0.

Wielkie dzieki dla Sarvena i Kfiaciarki, ktorzy pod moja nieobecnosc pilnowali, by wszystko bylo na czasie i dzialalo.

W niedlugim czasie cos sie pewnie ukaze  :Smile: 

----------

## ar_it

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Witam, "troche" mnie nie bylo i przez ten czas, rozne losy spotykaly mojego ebuilda, przeskakiwal z rak do rak, ja niestety sie w za wiele dziwnych zajec zaangazowalem i nie mialem czasu nawet zerknac na forum.
> 
> Od dzis to sie zmienia, wracam do zycia 
> 
> W zwiazku z tym - powstaje nowy, calkowicie przepisany, ulepszony, poprawiony ebuild Kadu 0.6.0.
> ...

 

Mamy 3 glowne tematy na forum dotyczace kadu   :Twisted Evil: 

Ja sie pogubilem - 

Czyj ebuild kadu jest aktualny ??

A moze tak szanowni paczkujacy polacza sily ??

Pozdrawiam

Lukasz

----------

## OBenY

Polaczylismy z Sarvenem sily  :Smile:  Moj byl kiedys aktualny, potem go przejal Sarven, teraz go mocno przerobilem i bedziemy sie nim wspolnie opiekowac  :Smile: 

----------

